# Guinea Keets Available in Connecticut



## BillW77 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello,
We've got guinea keets (guinea fowl chicks) available on our small farm in Pomfret Connecticut www.sunnypatchfarm.com Guineas are entertaining, boisterous chicken sized birds native to Africa. They are known for their tick eating abilities which is the main reason that people want them in Connecticut, Massachesettes, and Rhode Island. They also act as guard birds and will alert you when strangers come onto your property. Message me at www.facebook.com/sunnypatchfarmct/ if you have questions or reserve your guineas at www.sunnypatchfarm.com


----------

